# Englewood North Park Lakes



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this site but I find it pretty darn cool. Anyhow, I went out yesterday (April 22nd) to the Englewood North Park to have fun in my little 12' boat. Just in case anyone else is thinking of doing the same you might want to know that the launch ramp and dock is swamped. If you don't have a trailer and just lift your boat into the water you should be fine. However, my fishing buddy was busy so I didn't have an option other than to fish from shore. However, crappies seemed fired up and I caught a small largemouth on a spinner. Later.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

thx for the scoop........i live in brookville, where is that at off 40?


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

Since I live in Huber this is the way I know off the top of my head...
Westbound on US40 pass the airport and you'll come to a stoplight where a cemetery/church is...take a right (north) on Frederick Pike. Eventually you'll come to a four-way stop. Take a left (west) on Old Springfield road. You'll come to another stop sign. Take a left and continue on down the road. The road will curve to the right...follow it that way. After that you should see the ponds on your left (south side of Old Springfield road).


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

oh, ok...i know where your talking now, close to the windmill house, if ya know what im talking about, is that public, i know i went there back in the mid 90's but i havent been back, i have a 10 foot plastic boat, how far would i have to drag it, do you park on the road?


----------



## Charles (Mar 23, 2006)

The Pond is on Old Springfield Rd. It is East of Route 48 (Union Ohio). Across from Miller's sand and gravel. Don't fish their pond, you have to have a permit for it. Good luck fishing, it can be great at times and other times lousy.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Yea use to a great spot, but everybody and there brother hammer it now. Use to fish it all the time when it was an active pit and now park. Alot of those people keep everything including 5" crappie.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto.. i have never pulled any bass worth mentioning out of the old springfeild lakes. It does get its fair share of fishing pressure, considering the small size of the water. Just to much pressure out there for the lake to produce anyting substatial. Your better off next to the lakes in the Stillwater. Thats just my persal preferience. Love fishing the river.


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

I've had mixed luck there - generally head there when I only have an hour or so. I've had nights where I get skunked and nights with several really nice bass. I think pressure has a lot to do with activity, but there are some real monsters in there - particularly if you fish from a canoe/kayak.


----------

